# How to tell if you have a "global" Kindle?



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I'm thinking of adding an instruction page to my "kindle hacks" web pages. One thing I need is the easiest way for a user who is not sure to tell whether they have the US-only K2 or the Global (which all are now). Any ideas?


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

Yes, it's in the serial number:

B002 = Kindle 2 U.S. (Sprint)
B003 = Kindle 2 International (AT&T)


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow Raven, I didn't know that! That's much easier than the method I've been spreading... =)


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

911jason said:


> Wow Raven, I didn't know that! That's much easier than the method I've been spreading... =)


LOL! I found that out from here, as I was trying to learn everything I could about it: 
http://wiki.mobileread.com/wiki/Kindle_Serial_Numbers


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

According to the new Kindle User's Guide, 4th Ed., one way to tell if you have the US or Global Wireless versions that will work if you don't have a skin making it impossible to read the model number on the back (just below the serial number). However, this may require a magnifying glass if small print is a problem.  So far, I think the serial number is easiest. 



> Model Numbers: --
> Kindle - D00511
> Kindle with international wireless - D00701


There are a few different ways that were mentioned in the thread Kindle 2.3 update where I posted the info above. For example:
Info on back: serial, model, FCC-ID
611 from Settings and check various information
Display when in slow WN area (US displays 1X while the International displays EDGE or GPRS)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Thanks to all for the suggestions/help.


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

raven312 said:


> Yes, it's in the serial number:
> 
> B002 = Kindle 2 U.S. (Sprint)
> B003 = Kindle 2 International (AT&T)


Yep, check the serial numbers


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

raven312 said:


> Yes, it's in the serial number:
> 
> B002 = Kindle 2 U.S. (Sprint)
> B003 = Kindle 2 International (AT&T)


If you have a skin on the back of your Kindle, the serial number can be found by selecting Settings from the Menu on the Home page to get the Settings & Device Information page and then typing 411. The Kindle serial number is displayed with other information such as whether the device is registered and its radio serial number.


----------



## Just Wonderin (Dec 22, 2009)

Now, that's cool!  I have a skin so the info about going into Settings and typing 411 was a huge help!  One more question...since the new K2's are being referred to as Global, is there a reason why we aren't referring to them as such?  Or is there a reason we continue to refer to them as K2I or international?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Just Wonderin said:


> Now, that's cool! I have a skin so the info about going into Settings and typing 411 was a huge help! One more question...since the new K2's are being referred to as Global, is there a reason why we aren't referring to them as such? Or is there a reason we continue to refer to them as K2I or international?


I think the main reason (other than inertia) is that the various hack files have been using "k2*i*" in the file name to indicate an *i*nternational Kindle. I tried to regularly use both "global" and "international" together in my instructions in order to avoid confusion (while hopefully not _creating_ confusion!).


----------



## Phil75070 (Dec 30, 2009)

Just Wonderin said:


> ...since the new K2's are being referred to as Global, is there a reason why we aren't referring to them as such? Or is there a reason we continue to refer to them as K2I or international?


That confused me for a bit as well.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Anyone know what the process would be to differentiate between DX and DX-Global? (Now that the dxi screensaver hack is out, I need to update my web page.  )


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

NogDog said:


> Anyone know what the process would be to differentiate between DX and DX-Global? (Now that the dxi screensaver hack is out, I need to update my web page.  )


I believe the serial number is B005 for DXi and B004 for DX. The firmware remains at 2.3 for that version, also - from what I'm told.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

raven312 said:


> I believe the serial number is B005 for DXi and B004 for DX. The firmware remains at 2.3 for that version, also - from what I'm told.


Thanks.


----------

